# Autotrail Cheyenne



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi

I am about to order a new 2009 Autotrail Cheyenne 840D (Island Bed style). We have at present got a Arapaho but would like a fixed rear bed layout now.

Has anyone got any advise on any problems with the Cheyenne 840D at all. 

Any Cheyenne 840D owners out there that can let me know what they think of theirs.

And does anyone know if the tow hitch off a 2006 Autotrail would fit a 2009 Autotrail or is it a different chassis?

Anita


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

You will have to get some measurements for the chassis and compare them. The 2009 may be slightly different

Dave p


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Anita

18 months ago we bought a Cheyenne 840D as it offered everything we were looking for. It was our sixth motorhome. To date we have had a broken island bed, water pump problem, floor delamination, numerous fridge problems, 5 (yes 5!!) leaking windows, failed winding mechanism on all 3 Remis rooflights, a broken lock to the habitation door and an enlarging crack in the GRP at the corner of a window . I really feel we have one of those "Friday afternoon" vehicles.
Having said all that we still love the van and have spent long periods away since buying it.
Can,t help with the towbar question as we had ours fitted by Watling Engineering.

Barrie


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Barrie

Anita bought a Swift 669 - see >> here <<

Gerald


----------



## bazzal (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi anita302,
I bought an 840d late last year and have had the same problems as baldybazza but not the floor problem yet, but even so the van has been very good to use and is super to drive(3ltr). The island bed is better than making up beds at night. Why Autotrail have allowed the standards to drop beats me as it would not cost much more to install better fittings which have been failing. Cheers Baz................


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

anita302 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am about to order a new 2009 Autotrail Cheyenne 840D (Island Bed style). We have at present got a Arapaho but would like a fixed rear bed layout now.
> 
> ...


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Errrr .. hello?

Anita bought a Swift Kon-Tiki 669 

Gerald


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> Errrr .. hello?
> Anita bought a Swift Kon-Tiki 669
> 
> Gerald


Hello to everyone who yesterday kindly took the time to reply to Anita's post, which was initially posted last month some time. I think Gerald is 'politely' attempting to explain to you all in his 2nd post in this thread, that the lady who asked the original question has since changed her mind about buying an Auto Trail Chyenne and has now bought a Swift Kon Tiki 669 instead! :wink:



baldybazza said:


> Hi Anita 18 months ago we bought a Cheyenne 840D as it offered everything we were looking for. It was our sixth motorhome. To date we have had a broken island bed, water pump problem, floor delamination, numerous fridge problems, 5 (yes 5!!) leaking windows, failed winding mechanism on all 3 Remis rooflights, a broken lock to the habitation door and an enlarging crack in the GRP at the corner of a window . I really feel we have one of those "Friday afternoon" vehicles.
> Having said all that we still love the van and have spent long periods away since buying it.
> Can,t help with the towbar question as we had ours fitted by Watling Engineering.
> 
> ...


Hi Barry,

Hope you and your wife are both keeping well and please give her my regards.  Is it really 18 months since we met you both? My how time flies! :roll:

Sorry to hear you have had so many problems but glad to hear you are both still enjoying your motorhome.  We have had a few probs too - nothing major, just niggles really - but thankfully all been sorted now and like you, we are still delighted with our Cheyenne 840. Having said that we are thinking of changing ours next year but to what exactly yet we have no idea - but we are hoping a visit to the NEC next week will help us to decide exactly what we are looking for. There is one in particular that we really, really like - but we are just trying to decide if we can truly justify the expense! 8O

Safe travels. 

Sue


----------

